# Favorite Animal to Eat



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Now I know most of the taste has to do with preparation, but what is the best or strangest wild game that you have eaten. I would have to say that besides deer loins, the best i have had is mountain lion. Just wonderin what is out there worth tryin, thanks


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

My favorite game meat is Dove.....mmmm


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

squirrel is my favorite.browned up then baked for a couple of hours in a dutch oven.add mashed potatos,gravy,green beans,fried apples and biscuits and you've got a meal!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

wild boar. that stuff is awesome! ever had boar sausage with eggs? mmmmmm!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

american bison, wild boar sausage, and elk are tops on my list


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Bison is excellent. Ostrich is a very lean and a good red meat too.

Strangest would have to be cats. Don't do that anymore but a starving and broke college kid had to do something to put food in the belly after not eating for days on end.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my dad said when he was prisoner of war he had cat and it was like rabbit.i wonder if thats why its my best. rabbit cooked in a sauce with wine


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nothing better than some deep fried gator tail!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Squirrel, Grouse, Muskrat, Rattlesnake.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

not sure of my favorite,but bison,boar and gator tail are great,fried rabbit,squirrel,bbq groundhog are all great 
ah,and venison tenderloin makes me drool


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The strangest I have ever had was a piece of Lion jerky, was like a piece of leather.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

twistertail said:


> The strangest I have ever had was a piece of Lion jerky, was like a piece of leather.


You should try used Kangaroo Boot Leather instead. It taste like chicken.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll look for that next time! I got this from a place in Michigan that has all kinds of smoked fish and jerky. They have stuff like emu, bear, elk, lion, smoked suckers and carp, all kinds of stuff. we always stop in and try something new. 

Glad your feeling better.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Maybe a better question is "what you don't like". I consider myself a carnivore and basically consume most any type of game meat without question. I like too many to list, but can tell you what *doesn't * make the list: Possum and Bear


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,i've never been hungry enough to eat mountain oysters!!!!!!!!
i'd rather get hit in the mouth than eat one of those!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

now im sure people have, but some things i could not eat would be possum, raccoon, or a coyote


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

smoked elk loin is tops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

How bout some dog. Nothing like going to a chinese restaurant. LOL just kidding. I don't really like chinese food.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like wild COW


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

F-M23, rover on a spit is nothing to scoff at! I spent a year in Korea, and it does not taste like chicken. Gator tail, Rattle snake, Oh, my dads favorite, Head Cheeze..... I'd rather eat a cat. A little flour, salt and pepper, and Here kitty kitty kitty....


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> smoked elk loin is tops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mmmmmmmmmm!!


Have to agree on that one ,can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

tried some dove breast, marinated, wrapped in bacon, and grilled over the fire....wow those didnt last long, probly the best meal i have ever had


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw someone mention head Cheeze.....for the record I am the head cheeze, but that is not where my screen name comes from...I hate that stuff!

For those of you who have never heard of it, thinkg HOG head in boiling water...First time my dad made it, my mom didn't know what was on the stove, opened up the pan, and freaked!

As far as good food......squirrel and deer


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Pheasant.........
after Pheasant it's Grouse!
My husband say's I put the pressure on him when pheasant season opens......I like to fix them for Thanksgiving...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

elk and octapus and deer

i really dont like the taste of fish all that much but fry me up some eye cheeks and they wont last long

i have tried about everything that you can think of i want to get some dove this fall and try that


----------



## Fishin'Fool (May 4, 2006)

Elk, Deer, Moose in that order.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll have to go with the deep fried turkey thats my fav.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

gotta be cougar, then bison. I'll take venison tenderloin too.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

i love cougar, i wish i could find some more of it somewhere


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> well,i've never been hungry enough to eat mountain oysters!!!!!!!!
> i'd rather get hit in the mouth than eat one of those!


Actually they're very good, grilled over mesquite.

Moose, caribou and elk just about melt in your mouth. Bison has a great flavor. So do Eland, Gemsbock, Nylgai and Kudu. Wild hog is much better than any pork you can get at Kroger.

Do crawfish count? Love 'em boiled the Cajun way!

Bear tends toward greasy, and I don't care for the strong odor and flavor of turtle or gator.

Conch Creole is good, too. So is Langusta (spiny lobster).


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Deer, wild boar, and dove. Any of those over some hot coals with a frosty beverage, hard to beat!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Turtle.............


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like wild boar


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Venison backstraps. Had some smoked swordfish in Fla. a few years back---very excellent chow.​


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

venison anything yummmmm!!


----------



## Woody Wood (Jun 27, 2006)

Muskrat, Deer, Rabbit, Turtle, Frog Legs, and Squirrel.

I guess it would depend on the chef because they were all damn good! 

But to me nothing can beat Seafood or a good old Grilled Flinstone Sized Steak!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Caribou is by far my favorite wild game. I've always heard you can't get a better tasting bird than Pheasant. I've always wanted to try it. Wild boar and venison are awesome also. Goose breast makes awesome jerky also.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Deer,Boar an Bear.Got a wild boar a few years ago an loved it.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

BBQ Raccoon


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nothing beats a big juicy venison steak fried with some big ol Morel mushrooms. coming in second would be frog legs or RattleSnake.


----------



## truenorthed (Sep 6, 2006)

My wife has cooked moose roast in a slow cooker the last two weeks and it is great. It's even better the next day when you microwave it. I was fortunate enough to harvest a young spike fork moose last week ... good eatin'


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

so far i like squirrel the most. really cuz that is about all i have had. but i will be trying some dove, duck, and goose


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Deep fried turkey, perch, pheasant.

I see they are going to take eagles off the endangered list.
Got any old Indians here that have tried them.

...


----------

